# Stena to the Hook...



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Fancy a change this year!!!

Thinking of booking the Stena route from Harwich to the Hook for our trip in September.

Living near Birmingham, the distances are comparable with heading for Dover.

Anyone familiar with this route/Company/ships?

Recommendations? Good or bad? Opinions?

Would love to hear your views.............

Cheers
Carl & Flo

EDIT : Hey!!! That's our thousandth post since 2005...........

Where has the time gone eh? :lol:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello c&f,

Love the route. Very big modern ships crewed by British, Dutch and Asian personnel who are all very friendly and speak English.

Excellent a la carte restaurant !

We book with tesco deals.

Only problem for us is that Harwich an arse in the world to get to.

Have a good trip.

Tm


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We use it every year as we cannot go in the tunnel being LPG fuelled.

As Teemyob says, lovely ships, very nice cabins, restuarants are excellent.

Harwich isn'y too bad, just the last 15 miles or so are single carriageway, otherwise all dual carriageway for us once we are on the A14, about 5 miles from home.

We have June already booked, going out on the 4th, back 26th.

Cabin booked both ways.

Peter


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

As above - I think you can book a daytime cabin at half price - makes a good base for trip, secure, has a shower and nice to have a quiet kip before driving home from Harwich. Road is bad for last 15 miles, but usually moves fairly well. We were delayed by an accident once, and phoned ahead - they told us they were aware of the delay and said they could delay departure, so not to drive too fast. Nice food on board, but restaurant is pricey, café bit is a bit cheaper. Good roads links in The Netherlands from Hook onwards


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

If we catch the 09.00 boat, we have to leave at 05.00 so up at 04.00  It's about 120 miles and towing the big trailer we can't run along quite as quickly as we can solo, plus we have a fuel stop at the A140 / A14 junction.

Booking the cabin lets us have a decent sleep on the way over,

If we catch the 23.00 boat then a cabin is mandatory.

For what it costs, it is well worth the money.

If you book with Flexi-Fare (£10 per crossing) you can amend your booking right up to the day of departure with no additional charges.

Peter


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

We've used this route several times, it is an excellent crossing. If going overnight we book a Comfort cabin, it is well worth the little bit extra. The only problem is that it seems impossible to have a quick getaway from the Hook of Holland unless you are one of the first off. We always seem to be in the company of the lorries which take an age to clear the built up area. Once out of this the roads are good,
LLL


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

*stena line*

Echo Teemyob's comments.

Superb ferry and crossing. Journey to Harwich rubbish.

Sal


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

We use that crossing if heading to the Eastern side of Europe, supplemented by Tesco vouchers, they are lovely ships with cracking cabins. 

Don't forget theres free wifi onboard too. :wink:

Pete


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

lalala said:


> The only problem is that it seems impossible to have a quick getaway from the Hook of Holland unless you are one of the first off. We always seem to be in the company of the lorries which take an age to clear the built up area. Once out of this the roads are good,
> LLL


We've been lucky, last in, but first out on many trips 

Peter


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Brilliant as already said....we always go overnight and return on the daytime boat :wink:


----------

